# [V/T] Einge Spiele für verschiedene Konsolen/Pc



## corffel (9. März 2010)

*[V/T] Einge Spiele für verschiedene Konsolen/Pc*

Spiele für die Xbox360:





 Kongfu Panda














 Spiele für die Ps2:





 Kingdom Hearts 2





 Robots





 Star Wars Battlefront 1&2





 Spyro enter the Dragonfly





 Crasch of the Titans





 Fifa Street 2 





 James Bond Night Fire




















 Spiele für den Pc:





 Spore





 Enter the Matrix





 Command and Conquer Tiberium Wars 





 Medival 2 + Medival 2 Kingdoms Total War





 Rome Total War + Babarien Invasion





 Strangelhold

 Borderlands




 Star Wars Knight of the Old Republik





 Rise and Fall 





 Enter the Matrix

















 Spiele für den Nds:





 Yu-Gi-Oh World Championship





 (New) Super Mario Bros.





 Fifa Street3





 Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow





 Star Wars Episode 3 





 Final Fantasy Tactics A2





 Lego Star Wars 2

















 Wii Spiele:





 Fifa 08





 Star Wars The Force Unleashed.

















 Meine Interressen:





 Left 4 Dead 1





 Call of duty 4





 Pure





 Battlestation: Paziffic Rift





 oder irgenwelche anderen Spiele die ihr habt.








 Meine Spiele sind bis auf kleine Kratzer 100% in Ordnung und spielbar,


 die meisten Spiele wie Schlacht um Mittelerde und Command  and Conquer 
 kann man auch noch online zocken.Versandskosten werden für die eigenen 
 Spiele die zum Tausch verschickt werden selbst bezahlt.


 Ansonsten bei Ankauf wird der Versandspreis noch dazu gerechnet.


 Habe ansonsten hier keine Bewertung aber in den Foren play3.de und 4players.de.


----------



## TinoZeros (9. März 2010)

*AW: [V/T] Einge Spiele für verschiedene Konsolen/Pc*

hab Interesse an Borderlands,hier was zum tauschen dabei?<<http://www.pcgames.de/m,forum/Private-Kleinanzeigen/VT-PC-GamesHardwareGamecubeN64PS1PS2-8238579_1.html


 ansonsten wie ist Einzelpreis?


----------



## corffel (9. März 2010)

*AW: [V/T] Einge Spiele für verschiedene Konsolen/Pc*

Ne sorry nix dabei und Borderlands würde ich lieber tauschen weils noch neu ist.


----------



## corffel (16. März 2010)

*AW: [V/T] Einge Spiele für verschiedene Konsolen/Pc*

Und hoch damit.


----------



## Lockdown-Xray (22. März 2010)

*AW: [V/T] Einge Spiele für verschiedene Konsolen/Pc*

Borderlands und Knights of the Old Republic gegen Call of Duty 4 ? oder hast du das schon ? ^^

 Dann hätte ich glaub ich noch COD 5 rumfliegen.


----------



## LeftHandOvGod (27. März 2010)

*AW: [V/T] Einge Spiele für verschiedene Konsolen/Pc*

hätte intresse an borderlands - zufällig intresse an ArmA2 ?


----------



## marilynmarduk (28. März 2010)

*AW: [V/T] Einge Spiele für verschiedene Konsolen/Pc*

EDIT: Hat sich erledigt, habe das Spiel gerade bei Ebay ersteigert.

Viel Erfolg noch beim Verkauf!


----------



## corffel (27. April 2010)

*AW: [V/T] Einge Spiele für verschiedene Konsolen/Pc*

Sry aber war länger nicht mehr hier, bei denen woich interesse habe melde ich mich.


----------

